# [SOLVED]Rozjechany mc i utf8

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Zainstalowałem mc i strasznie się rozjechał.

http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mcgn4.jpg

Kiedyś miałem podobną sytuację kiedy próbowałem się dostać do mc(z konsola utf8) przez putty i miałem podobny wygląd. W przypadku putty, zmieniłem kodowanie i wszystko wróciło do normy, a tutaj nie bardzo wiem co można zrobić dalej.

Lokalizowałem Gentoo(zrobiłem na utf8) wg https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-490283.html i w mc nadal mam taki koszmarny wygląd i brak polskich literek. W mc zmieniłem opcje na: "other 8 bit" i "full 8 bits input".

Domyślam się, że tu chodzi o skopaną obsługę utf w mc, a właściwie to chyba jej braku z tego co pamiętam, ale nie bardzo wiem co można dalej zrobić. Szukałem trochę w necie, ale nie wpadło mi nic ciekawego w oko.Last edited by pawelek on Mon Mar 19, 2007 11:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yaro

Witam.

Włącz w USE slang, a wyłącz ncurses.

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3  USE="X nls pam slang unicode -7zip -gpm -ncurses -samba" 3,867 kB

```

----------

## Poe

sprobuj to:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-515743-highlight-utf.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507078-highlight-utf.html (to dotyczy co prawda mplayera)

poza tym przejrzyj wyszukiwarkę forum pod kątem hasła "utf" dla działu Polish. na pewno cos ciekawego jeszcze znajdziesz, bo temat byl poruszany pare razy

pozdrawiam

----------

## arek.k

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> W mc zmieniłem opcje na: "other 8 bit" i "full 8 bits input". 

 

Moim zdaniem nie tędy droga.

Nie korzystam z UTF8 pod gentoo i nie wiem, czy dobrze rozumiem problem, ale może chodzi o kompilowanie mc z flagą unicode 

```
# USE="unicode" emerge -pv mc
```

----------

## Poe

@arek, wlasnie w tym ból, ze mc lubi się rozjezdzac z unicodem i z tego co pamiętam, to bledu nalezy szukac po stronie ncurses.

----------

## pawelek

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Włącz w USE slang, a wyłącz ncurses.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Przy próbie emerge mc zrobiło się takie coś:

```

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... done!

[nomerge      ] dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.6  

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1  USE="qt3" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4  USE="cups doc examples gif ipv6 mysql nas odbc opengl -debug -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nis -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.2.6  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png ppds samba ssl tiff -slp" 

[nomerge      ]     net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20060720  

[nomerge      ]      net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[nomerge      ]       app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -cjk -djvu -emacs" 

[nomerge      ]        x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X doc jpeg tiff -debug -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]         x11-libs/pango-1.14.10  USE="doc -debug" 

[nomerge      ]          x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6  USE="X directfb doc svg -debug -glitz" 

[nomerge      ]           dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx mpeg png sdl sse truetype v4l zlib -debug -fusion -sysfs -v4l2" 

[ebuild  N    ]            media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X aalib alsa dga directfb fbcon ggi libcaca nas opengl svga xv -arts -esd -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]             dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx mpeg png sdl sse truetype v4l zlib -debug -fusion -sysfs -v4l2" 

[ebuild  N    ]         x11-libs/pango-1.14.10  USE="doc -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]          x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6  USE="X directfb doc svg -debug -glitz" 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.6  

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1  USE="qt3" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4  USE="cups doc examples gif ipv6 mysql nas odbc opengl -debug -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nis -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.2.6  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png ppds samba ssl tiff -slp" 

[nomerge      ]     net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20060720  

[nomerge      ]      net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[nomerge      ]       app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -cjk -djvu -emacs" 

[nomerge      ]        x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X doc jpeg tiff -debug -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]         x11-libs/pango-1.14.10  USE="doc -debug" 

[nomerge      ]          x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6  USE="X directfb doc svg -debug -glitz" 

[nomerge      ]           dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx mpeg png sdl sse truetype v4l zlib -debug -fusion -sysfs -v4l2" 

[nomerge      ]            media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X aalib alsa dga directfb fbcon ggi libcaca nas opengl svga xv -arts -esd -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]             media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta11  USE="X doc imlib ncurses opengl -nocxx -slang" 

[nomerge      ]              app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="doc qt3 unicode -tetex" 

[ebuild  N    ]               media-gfx/graphviz-2.12  USE="X doc examples gtk nls perl python tcl -gnome -pango -ruby -tk" 

[ebuild  NS   ]                x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X doc jpeg tiff -debug -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]            media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3  USE="mmx" 

[ebuild  N    ]             dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3  USE="doc -build" 

[ebuild  N    ]              virtual/ghostscript-0  

[ebuild  N    ]               app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -cjk -djvu -emacs" 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.6  

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1  USE="qt3" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4  USE="cups doc examples gif ipv6 mysql nas odbc opengl -debug -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nis -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.2.6  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png ppds samba ssl tiff -slp" 

[nomerge      ]     net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20060720  

[nomerge      ]      net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[nomerge      ]       app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -cjk -djvu -emacs" 

[nomerge      ]        x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X doc jpeg tiff -debug -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]         x11-libs/pango-1.14.10  USE="doc -debug" 

[nomerge      ]          x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6  USE="X directfb doc svg -debug -glitz" 

[nomerge      ]           dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx mpeg png sdl sse truetype v4l zlib -debug -fusion -sysfs -v4l2" 

[nomerge      ]            media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X aalib alsa dga directfb fbcon ggi libcaca nas opengl svga xv -arts -esd -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]             media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta11  USE="X doc imlib ncurses opengl -nocxx -slang" 

[ebuild  N    ]              media-libs/imlib2-1.3.0  USE="X bzip2 doc gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png tiff zlib" 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.6  

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1  USE="qt3" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4  USE="cups doc examples gif ipv6 mysql nas odbc opengl -debug -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nis -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.2.6  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png ppds samba ssl tiff -slp" 

[nomerge      ]     net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20060720  

[nomerge      ]      net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[nomerge      ]       app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -cjk -djvu -emacs" 

[nomerge      ]        x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X doc jpeg tiff -debug -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]         x11-libs/pango-1.14.10  USE="doc -debug" 

[nomerge      ]          x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6  USE="X directfb doc svg -debug -glitz" 

[nomerge      ]           dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx mpeg png sdl sse truetype v4l zlib -debug -fusion -sysfs -v4l2" 

[nomerge      ]            media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X aalib alsa dga directfb fbcon ggi libcaca nas opengl svga xv -arts -esd -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]             media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta11  USE="X doc imlib ncurses opengl -nocxx -slang" 

[nomerge      ]              app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="doc qt3 unicode -tetex" 

[nomerge      ]               media-gfx/graphviz-2.12  USE="X doc examples gtk nls perl python tcl -gnome -pango -ruby -tk" 

[ebuild  N    ]                dev-lang/swig-1.3.31  USE="doc guile java perl php python tcl -lua -mono -ocaml -pike -ruby -tk" 

[ebuild  N    ]                 virtual/jdk-1.5.0  

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1  USE="X doc -debug (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.6  

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1  USE="qt3" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4  USE="cups doc examples gif ipv6 mysql nas odbc opengl -debug -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nis -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.2.6  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png ppds samba ssl tiff -slp" 

[nomerge      ]     net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20060720  

[nomerge      ]      net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[nomerge      ]       app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -cjk -djvu -emacs" 

[nomerge      ]        x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X doc jpeg tiff -debug -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]         x11-libs/pango-1.14.10  USE="doc -debug" 

[nomerge      ]          x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6  USE="X directfb doc svg -debug -glitz" 

[nomerge      ]           dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1  USE="fbcon gif jpeg mmx mpeg png sdl sse truetype v4l zlib -debug -fusion -sysfs -v4l2" 

[nomerge      ]            media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11  USE="X aalib alsa dga directfb fbcon ggi libcaca nas opengl svga xv -arts -esd -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]             media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta11  USE="X doc imlib ncurses opengl -nocxx -slang" 

[nomerge      ]              app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="doc qt3 unicode -tetex" 

[nomerge      ]               media-gfx/graphviz-2.12  USE="X doc examples gtk nls perl python tcl -gnome -pango -ruby -tk" 

[nomerge      ]                dev-lang/swig-1.3.31  USE="doc guile java perl php python tcl -lua -mono -ocaml -pike -ruby -tk" 

[ebuild  N    ]                 dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10  USE="X alsa doc examples nsplugin -jce" 

[ebuild  N    ]                  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc1  USE="doc -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]                   app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="doc qt3 unicode -tetex" 

[ebuild  N    ]                 dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3  USE="berkdb bzip2 calendar cli crypt ctype curl curlwrappers doc exif ftp gd gdbm iconv ipv6 mhash mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcntl pcre posix readline reflection session sockets spell spl ssl threads truetype unicode xml xmlrpc xpm xsl zlib -adabas -apache -apache2 -bcmath -birdstep -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pdo -pdo-external -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -solid -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlwriter -yaz -zip -zip-external" 

[ebuild  N    ]                  dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1  USE="qt3" 

[ebuild  N    ]                   x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4  USE="cups doc examples gif ipv6 mysql nas odbc opengl -debug -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nis -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]                    net-print/cups-1.2.6  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png ppds samba ssl tiff -slp" 

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/graphviz-2.12', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/swig-1.3.31', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (medium)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.6', 'merge') (soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.6', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.6', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.14.10', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta11', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jdk-1.5.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/imlib2-1.3.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/swig-1.3.31', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jdk-1.5.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta11', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/imlib2-1.3.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc1', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.14.10', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/graphviz-2.12', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.2.6', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.25.1', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies. 
```

Zawartość pliku /etc/make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#Kompilacja stage1.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS=   "-march=pentium4 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CXXFLAGS= "-march=pentium4 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#LINGUAS="pl"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="pl en"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANGUAGE="48"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

RSYNC_RETIES="3"

RSYNC_TIMEOUT=180

#Oryginlna linijka.

USE="-arts -eds -emboss -esd -gnome -ldap -oss Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa audiofile bash-completion -bindist bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdparanoia cdr crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus dbx dga dio directfb doc dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode examples exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash ftp gd gdbm ggi gif ginac glut gnutls gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal hardenet hardenedphp iconv imagemagick imlib innodb jabber java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdexdeltas lash lesstif libcaca libnotify libsamplerate libwww lirc lm_sensors mad  maildir matroska matrox mcal mhash mikmod mime ming mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack mysql mysqli nas ncurses nls nntp nocd nptl nsplugin odbc ogg openexr opengl pcntl pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline samba sasl scanner sdl sndfile sockets socks5 source speex spell spl sse2 sse ssl startup-notification svg svga symlink sgzip tcl tcpd test theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd verbose videos vorbis win32codecs wmf x264 xface xine xml xmlrpc xosd xpm xsl xv xvid zlib"

#Linijka zmodyfikowana. Uzywac gdy cos bedzie nie tak

#USE="-arts -eds -emboss -esd -gnome -ldap -oss -bindist"

#Kompilacja pozostalych programow(po instalacji). Roznice tylko

#CFLAGS=   "-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -finline-functions -finline-functions-called-once -finline-limit=1800 -fgcse-lm -fgcse-after-reload -floop-optimize2 "

#CXXFLAGS= "-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -finline-functions -finline-functions-called-once -finline-limit=1800 -fgcse-lm -fgcse-after-reload -floop-optimize2 "

CFLAGS=   "-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS= "-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#uSTAWIA JAKIE PLIKI KONFIGURACYJNE BEDZIE MOZNA AUTOMATYCZNIE MODYFIKOWAC PODCZAS UAKTUALNIANIA BAZY PAKIETOW EMERGE(emerge --help --config - info o tej operacji)

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" 
```

Zawartość pliku /etc/package.use

```

net-dialup/ppp atm dhcp

app-misc/mc slang unicode -ncurses

```

----------

## pancurski

zmieniałeś moze ostatnio CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS ?

moj mc jest skompilowany tak:

```
app-misc/mc-4.6.1  USE="X gpm ncurses nls -7zip -pam -samba -slang -unicode
```

ale nie używam unicode, w każdym bądz razie nie mam żadnych problemów.

Czy próbowałeś zainstalować wersje stabilną?

----------

## arek.k

Pierwsze, co mi się rzuca w oczy to 

```
!!! Error: circular dependencies: 
```

Zobaczmy co mówi podręcznik:  *Quote:*   

> Ostrzeżenie Portage na temat wzajemnie od siebie zależnych pakietów
> 
> ```
> !!! Error: circular dependencies:
> 
> ...

 

Proponuję na początek zaktualizować drzewo portage.

----------

## pawelek

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Pierwsze, co mi się rzuca w oczy to 
> 
> ```
> !!! Error: circular dependencies: 
> ```
> ...

 

Czy mówiąc o aktualizacji portage masz na myśli emerge --sync, bo jeśli tak, to robiłem to wczoraj i dziś, a co do systemu, to jest świeżo zainstalowany Gentoo z mc i jeszcze jakimś pakietem zależnym od mc. Przypomniało mi się, że poprzednio udało mi się zainstalować wywalając większość flag z USE, a dokłądniej wywaliłem wszystkie flagi któe coś dodawały, a zostawiłęm które coś usuwały.

```

#Oryginlna linijka - z tym coś nie gra.

USE="-arts -eds -emboss -esd -gnome -ldap -oss Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa audiofile bash-completion -bindist bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdparanoia cdr crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus dbx dga dio directfb doc dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode examples exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash ftp gd gdbm ggi gif ginac glut gnutls gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal hardenet hardenedphp iconv imagemagick imlib innodb jabber java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdexdeltas lash lesstif libcaca libnotify libsamplerate libwww lirc lm_sensors mad maildir matroska matrox mcal mhash mikmod mime ming mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack mysql mysqli nas ncurses nls nntp nocd nptl nsplugin odbc ogg openexr opengl pcntl pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline samba sasl scanner sdl sndfile sockets socks5 source speex spell spl sse2 sse ssl startup-notification svg svga symlink sgzip tcl tcpd test theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd verbose videos vorbis win32codecs wmf x264 xface xine xml xmlrpc xosd xpm xsl xv xvid zlib"

#Linijka zmodyfikowana. Z tym chodzi

#USE="-arts -eds -emboss -esd -gnome -ldap -oss -bindist"

```

Nie wiem tylko czemu wcześniej to chodziło, czyli na poprzednim gentoo zainstalowanym z binarek(z LiveCD)

Sklejone by Poe 

Jeszcze jedna sprawa. Wczoraj z tego co pamiętam pojawiło mi się takie coś

```

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2007

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

 .='update pass' *='binary update' @='/var/db move'

 s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

```

a przy następnym emerge --sync już nie. To co podałem powyżej to nie jest to co pokazało się wczoraj, ale z tego co pamiętam, to jest bardzo podobne, albo takie samo. Czy to może być w tym problem, bo profile mieszają trochę z USE, więc może w tym jest problem.

I tak przy okazji, czy moglibyście mi powiedzieć o co dokładnie chodzi z tym komunikatem ?

----------

## arek.k

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> Czy mówiąc o aktualizacji portage masz na myśli emerge --sync

 

Tak, chodziło mi o emerge --sync.

A w sprawie USE: im więcej masz ustawionych flag, tym więcej (zwykle) pakietów będzie ci się instalować. Stąd wynika, że większa jest szansa na wystąpienie jakiegoś błędu zależności. Wyrzucisz niektóre flagi i problem z błędem zależności zniknie (prawdopodobnie), ale co z tego, skoro te flagi mają być ustawione (aby rozwiązać inny problem).

W sprawie błędu: jeśli mam rację co do tego błędu, to jedynym wyjściem jest poczekać, aż developerzy poprawią ten błąd w drzewie. Gdy to nastąpi to emerge --sync i powinno być ok. No chyba, że jest jakaś inna przyczyna problemów.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Odpal mc w następujący sposób:

```
$ LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 mc
```

i powiedz czy lepiej. Jak lepiej, to teraz poszukaj jak ustawić to na stale, żeby nie wklepywać cały czas.  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

jedna propozycja - zmniejsz ilosc flag USE do niezbędnego minimum, np. jak u mnie

```

USE="apache2 acpi alsa ati nptl nptlonly unicode qt3 qt qt4 mmx sse sse2 3dnow -arts -cups -nvidia -java -docs -xinerama -gnome -kde"

```

jak widzisz, jest tu tylko to czego naprawdę (nie)potrzebuję, a Ty dublujesz praktycznie wszystkie flagi, które już są ustawione w pełni w Twoim /etc/make.profile. to moze powodowac problemy. przejrzyj sobie /etc/make,profile/make.defaults  i w /etc/make.conf w sekcji USE ustaw tylko to, czego naprawdę (nie)potrzebujesz, a potem polecam przekomilowac system z uzyciem --newuse

----------

## pawelek

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Odpal mc w następujący sposób:
> 
> ```
> $ LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 mc
> ```
> ...

 

Dzięki, bo już się nie rozłazi, ale nadal nie ma polskich literek w mc  :Sad: .

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *pawelek wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Odpal mc w następujący sposób:
> 
> ```
> $ LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 mc
> ```
> ...

 Pobaw się jeszcze zmienną LANG, ale wydaje mi się, że bardziej chodzi tu o czcionkę. Zajrzyj do /etc/conf.d i zwróc uwagę na pliki keymaps i consolefont. Poczytaj komentarze i do boju.  :Smile: 

----------

## pawelek

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *pawelek wrote:*    *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Odpal mc w następujący sposób:
> 
> ```
> $ LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8 mc
> ```
> ...

 

Dzięki, wszystko gra i bucy  :Smile: . Teraz muszę się pobawić jeszcze USE i instalka KDE  :Smile:  . Wstawiam SOLVED.

----------

